# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [SIMULATION] Comment simuler un clic souris sur une fenetre

## nobeone

bonjour,

je programme en JAVA et je cherche  simuler au clavier ou a la souri une action.

Pour cela je veux ouvrir une application, effectuer mon action sur cette application, puis le refermer. Tous cela doit tre le plus transparent pour l'utilisateur.

J'ai trouv pas mal de chose en c++, Delphi...
Mais j'aimerais savoir ce que vous me conseillez.

----------


## natha

Salut,
C'est dans la  ::faq:: 

http://java.developpez.com/faq/gui/?...LAVIER_simuler

Il faut utiliser la classe Robot.  :;):

----------


## nobeone

ok super merci!!!

Mais est ce que je peux faire cette simulation autre que sur ma propre application?
C'est-a-dire lancer un autre logiciel, et appliquer la simulation, puis refermer ce logiciel ensuite.
C'est possible ?? :8O:  ::roll::

----------


## natha

> ok super merci!!!
> 
> Mais est ce que je peux faire cette simulation autre que sur ma propre application?
> C'est-a-dire lancer un autre logiciel, et appliquer la simulation, puis refermer ce logiciel ensuite.
> C'est possible ??


Euh.... bonne question.... Je suppose que oui parce que Robot simule de vrais clics et de vrais entres clavier. A vrifier cependant.

----------


## Scorpyosis

Tout a fait possible ! Test et approuv !
Je sais pas ce que tu veux faire, mais generalement ce genre de solution n'est pas viable, car il faut que tu codes toutes les coordonnees, et si il y a le moindre changement ca donne des resultats assez....zarbe.

----------


## lirakien95

aimbot? lol

----------


## nobeone

ouias c'est vrai que cette solution n'est pas viable car il faut rentrer les coordonnes de l'objet sur lequel tu veux cliqu et c'est pas top car s'il change la rsolution ou la grandeur de l'cran n'est pas la mme t'est mort ::aie::  

Donc je suis pass par les racourcis clavier plus pratique.
en utilisant autoIT v3.

Mais maintenant je voudrais savoir comment bloquer le clavier et le dplacemet de la souris afin que l'utilisateur ne puisse faire aucune manipe.

Et ainsi ne pas modifier les diffrentes actions de la simulation?

----------

